# Little Bear River 8/17



## dunn_gary (Sep 11, 2007)

Since my boat is again in the Hospital (Lee's Marine), The fishing trip I had planned got changed. So I decided to take and old high school friend to the Little Bear River to fish a spot I haven't fished for a couple years. My eldest son showed me the place many years ago, but, as many of you know, he passed away 2 years ago this September, I just haven't been back. Well, today was the day. Dave and I got to the water about 8:30 am, walked down stream a ways, and began to fish. Man was it slow! :evil: We had very few bites, and I managed once brown about 6" and one bow about 11". Discouragement was setting in. But we didn't give up. So after getting passed an area I knew always gets hit hard, We finally started to get into the fish. We mostly caught bows between about 11 and 14" with a few browns mixed in. Some browns went in the 12" range, several in the 6-8" range, but Dave did get the biggest I have seen come out of that stretch, 21"!!!    I was really happy for him, cause I was catching the majority of the fish, more because I am familiar with that section of River. We kept some for eating, and released more. In all I think we caught between 25-30 fish. I lost track after 20! :lol: Dave had me take a pic of him and the big one with his cell, so sorry no pics. But those who have read my posts in the past, know I'm not big in taking photos of everything I catch. I don't always have good days like today, but once or twice a summer. Such as, I never could get into the kokes at Porcupine this year. Most years I have 3-5 good days up there, and a couple of so so's. And one or two bad. But this year, my total of Kokes is 4! Oh well, today helped make up for it! OOO°)OO


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

That river can be tuff to fish.....glad to hear the little bear river is producing so well these days (considering the flooding that went on this year). Great job out there to the both of you. Just one question...how high were the flows...the Ogden today was LOW on the Upper and Middle...basically stopping my Twin (TyeDyeTwin) and I from thinking of fishing it. Maybe we will have to give the Weber a shot sometime soon.


----------



## dunn_gary (Sep 11, 2007)

Where we were fishing, the flow is about where it usually is the end of June. I usually don't fish there this late in the summer because the water gets so low and warm. Mushy fish! But this year, right now it's perfect. You understand why I'm not telling you exactly where! But I'll give you this much. Below Hyrum dam and between Cutler marsh!


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

That is a great area- especially during the bird hunt


----------



## Wells (Jan 6, 2008)

I was down there last week. didn't have very many bites either like normaly this time of year. Definitely higher flows than normal.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Sounds like a great day out with a friend and fish. We all need to have those rocky days so we can appreciate the good/great days. My kids still talk about the "nice man who saved our fishing trip".


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Fish counters are helpful on those types of days. Glad to hear you got into trout on that river. My twin and I have only fished it below the Porcupine Dam and we saw 2 trout follow my ice flies, that was it for the couple of hours we spent exploring it. If we lived closer we would take the time to learn it as well as you have. Pretty far drive from SLC!


----------



## dunn_gary (Sep 11, 2007)

Packout said:


> Sounds like a great day out with a friend and fish. We all need to have those rocky days so we can appreciate the good/great days. My kids still talk about the "nice man who saved our fishing trip".


I am so glad that your kids had a good time! It pleases me that I could help someone. For me, that's what it's all about!

I did go back to the same general area today, only fished a little higher. I ended up with 11 today, but I had to fish a little farther up the river! The dang rainbows kept swallowing the hook, both days, so my index finger is pretty chewed up from getting the hooks out! It was even bleeding a bit! nasty little teeth on those things! :lol: My diversion time is coming to an end, as I start back to school on Monday morning.  But a guy has to earn a living!

Tight lines and good fishing everyone!


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

You make them bleed and they returned the favor to ya. Cycle of life? 

Well the fun has to end sometime! Great that you didn't get the skunk. You sure have them figured out now, just as it was coming to the end sadly. Story of my freaking life!

Were you the nice fella that helped save a fishing day for Packout? If so you are the one of the reasons this site and it's members are so great. Good Karma points for you too!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

It's nice that you could go back to the spot that your son showed you. Glad you got out.

Bak 2 skool with yoo.

(Aren't you an English teacher?)


----------



## dunn_gary (Sep 11, 2007)

Actually, I'm a music teacher. But because of the education cutbacks in Utah, and especially my district, Some of my classes have been given to other music teachers, and I will be teaching almost 1/2 time Spanish. The economy sucks! I know it affects everyone, but man, not seeing a raise for about 5 years, and then losing contract days 3 years ago that ended up as a salary cut sure sucks. I'm grateful to have a job, at least. I know many who have been laid off, which is even worse. I feel for them. But my district, Logan hasn't seen any growth for a few years, so we haven't got anything new from the state. In fact, our little district was cut by the state by 2 million dollars. That affects a small district like us tremendously! The high school will have class sizes between 35-40, and the middle school between 30-35, and in some cases, more. Makes it really hard to "reach" kids. You dads out there, make sure you at least teach them something useful
, like how to fish and hunt!


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

^ ouch, that sucks not only for a working person like yourself but the kids. hang in there hopefully things will get better sooner than later


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Gary, my daughter Roni was in your orchestra class.....but it has taken me until just now to make the connection between Mr. Dunn the music teacher and the dunn_gary I've known from UWN. Had I made the connection sooner, we could have discussed more than just my daughter's grades at the last parent/teacher conference!


----------



## dunn_gary (Sep 11, 2007)

Kevin D said:


> Gary, my daughter Roni was in your orchestra class.....but it has taken me until just now to make the connection between Mr. Dunn the music teacher and the dunn_gary I've known from UWN. Had I made the connection sooner, we could have discussed more than just my daughter's grades at the last parent/teacher conference!


Funny how things are isn't it, Kevin!


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> In fact, our little district was cut by the state by 2 million dollars. That affects a small district like us tremendously!


I hear that, brother! We got cut by $3 million and we only have two high schools, not much larger than you folks. My preparation hour was cut and I'm starting with 6 classes of 37 or 38 this year. 38 fourteen-year-olds in a small room together? Are ya freaking kidding me????

A parent came in today to ask me for permission to put her son in my class because she didn't want him to have the other teacher. What does one say when all the desks are full and there simply isn't room for another desk?

What does this have to do with fishing? I had to get back to fishing this summer a little bit simply because I knew insanity was coming shortly. The Little Bear is just up the road. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## dunn_gary (Sep 11, 2007)

BirdDogger, you must teach in Cache County. I'm at Mt Logan Middle. Where do you teach, M.C., So. Cache?


----------



## dunn_gary (Sep 11, 2007)

Decided to hit this spot today about noon. Thought it might be a bit slow that late, bit it wasn't! Caught 10 between 9" and 16", and kept 4 between about 14-16. One was a bit shorter, but extremely fat. I kept a couple I hadn't planned on cause of a swallowed hook. I went to the store to buy a hook remover, since I knew I might have a few swallow it, and went with the recommendation of the person working the Sporting Goods Dept. I hate the **** thing! It ripped up the throat and gills. I think it would work much better on a larger mouthed fish, like bass or macs. But these rainbows, it was a mess! Should have brought my needle nose. I know some people say cut the line. But from some fish I have caught, that doesn't seem to be the best option. I seen the hook come out different places in the body, sometimes bringing intestines with it. Ugly to see. Some hooks apparently don't rust out as fast as "they" say. Regardless, it was a good couple hours on the river!


----------

